# [SOLVED] I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.



## BabblingBunny (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I really hope someone can help me with this.

I'm the administrator on my computer, yet when I go to install the coupon printer from coupons.com, I get "You must be an administrator to install the Coupon Printer."

I have gone into my downloads folder and right clicked to run the installer as administrator, yet I get the same message, never fail. I'm at a loss. I've installed other programs with no message like this. 

I've done a bunch of searches into my problem, but it seems most people have had luck when they do the right click to run as admin. :banghead:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*

"Coupon Printer" sounds like malware. Win8 may be refusing to install it for that reason.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*

See the faq and help pages for info Coupon Printer Troubleshooting Guide - Help Me Install


----------



## BabblingBunny (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*



The_Janitor said:


> "Coupon Printer" sounds like malware. Win8 may be refusing to install it for that reason.


The coupon printer is for Coupons.com. Unfortunately, if you want to print coupons from them, their "printer" is needed to ensure you do not print unlimited coupons. It's a pain in the butt. It installed fine on my Win7 computer. 



joeten said:


> See the faq and help pages for info Coupon Printer Troubleshooting Guide - Help Me Install


I actually went there first and tried their "fixes" with no luck. Thank you, though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*

See if this is any help Important for Windows 8 Users: Coupon Printing Issues


----------



## BabblingBunny (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*



joeten said:


> See if this is any help Important for Windows 8 Users: Coupon Printing Issues



Thanks for that! I'm a bit confused though. They say to get to Win8 Classic Mode _"you need to navigate back to the desktop by clicking on the desktop tile and then launch the browser of your choosing, like normal and proceed to www.coupons.com."
_

That is weird... it seems to be telling me how to launch the browser in the same way I normally do, nothing special. No settings are changed. :huh:

I look up "how to enable Windows 8 Classic Mode" and it brings up how to bring back the start menu, which was one of the first things I did when getting this computer. I'm sure that has nothing to do with enabling the classic mode the link you posted is telling me about. 

I'm so lost.

Edit: I closed all my browsers, went to the damn app screen and clicked on Chrome from there instead of the desktop tile. That sounds like that could be what she's telling me to do. Well, I did that and it did the same thing, that I need to be the administrator.


----------



## BabblingBunny (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*

Also, I went to properties and changed the compatibility mode to windows 7 and to run as admin, still no luck.


----------



## BabblingBunny (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*

Alrighty, I ended up enabling Safe Mode on my computer and had success installing it from there. I realize installing stuff in Safe Mode isn't always the best/safest option, but it worked for me. I've used the coupons.com coupon printer for years on both my XP and Win7 computers. I trust the add on. So far, no issue with my computer. 

Maybe my success story will help someone when/if they do a search for a fix. Thanks all for your input.


Also, since I've solved this myself, solved can be put in the title. I don't know how to request someone to do that. Thanks!


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: I am the administrator, yet I cannot install program. Losing my mind.*

Try another coupons link.:flowers:



BabblingBunny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I really hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice job well done I have marked this solved for you,the thread tools at the top of the page is where you can do that.


----------

